# Partition Bootcamp introuvable à l'install Win10



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un Imac27 de fin 2013 avec Fusion Drive. J'avais Windows, installé avec Bootcamp, depuis un moment. Une MAJ Microsoft a foiré windows.
N'ayant jamais fait de ménage sur la partie MAC depuis le début, je me suis dit que c'était l'occasion de faire du ménage et refaire les deux partitions. 
Mal m'en a pris car j'ai réfléchi comme si je refaisais un PC, j'ai tout supprimé. 
Je réinstalle MAC OS, OK ça marche. Je réinstalle Win10 avec Bootcamp, Ok ça marche. Je souhaite basculer de Windows à Catalina .... et là pas de partition de démarrage MAC .... Je vire tout, je recommence , Catalina OK, je relance bootcamp :
création du disque USB Wininstall : OK
allocation de la taille de la partition Win10 : OK
redémarrage, validation de la version FR, de la clé : OK
et au moment du choix de la partition pour installer Windows, aucune partition BOOTCAMP

J'ai réessayé 3 fois et rien n'y fait, aucune partition n'est visible pour installer Windows.
Pourtant en redémarrant sur Catalina, en allant sur l'utilitaire de disk, la partition est créée. 
Y a t il une erreur de format ?
Ai-je flingué les disues en supprimant les partitons ? est-ce normal que l'on voit FUSION : 1,1To et pas SSD 128Go et HDD 1To ?
Puis je récupérer deux partitions de démarrage ?
Merci de votre aide 

Disques Actuels :


----------



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

Pour apporter plus de précisions


----------



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

La suite en images :

sélection image .iso :




Chargement :




Choix de la taille des partitions :




Reboot, validation langue, clé et choix de la partition pour l'installation .... pas de BOOTCAMP




Retour Catalina :


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

Ben avec 40 Go...




...il est très étonnant qu'Assistant Boot Camp n'ait pas affiché un message d'erreur. Mais bon, quand je vois la structure de ton disque dur avec une partition *Microsoft Basic Data Boot Camp de 622 Go*, il y a eu une erreur de ta part. Tu n'aurais pas utilisé Utilitaire de disque pour tenter de rétablir la situation ?


----------



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

lors du choix de la partition, j’ai mis 50/50. Après le screenshot.
j’ai voulu supprimer les partitions à partir de l’utilitaire de disques. Mais j’ai du tout supprimer.
la partition bootcamp fait 622Go, comprenant, j’imagine, les 500Go que j’ai voulu lui attribuer et les 120 Go du SSD. Ce qui expliquerait que dans les partitions visibles pour l’installation de Windows, on ne voit que les 112,8Go du SSD.
mais pourquoi ? est ce récupérable ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> j’ai voulu supprimer les partitions à partir de l’utilitaire de disques. Mais j’ai du tout supprimer.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait et c'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire !


M@CLAW a dit:


> est ce récupérable ?


Oui, mais il faudra attendre le passage de macomaniac pour qu'il te propose des lignes de commande via le Terminal.


----------



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait et c'est surtout ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire !
> 
> Oui, mais il faudra attendre le passage de macomaniac pour qu'il te propose des lignes de commande via le Terminal.



Ok, merci pour ton retour. je vais attendre .
Donc, pour bien comprendre, logiquement je devrai voir les deux disques SSD et HDD ? Que se passerait-il si je faisais l‘installation de W10 sur le SSD ? 
Quel devrait être la vision des disques et partitions que je devrai voir ? Je pense que la structure des partitions gérées par Mac OS m’a perturbé. pensant avoir foiré Mes partitions ( comme voir deux partitions Macintosh HD , ce qui est perturbant), j’ai tout supprimé, pensant qu‘une réinstallation corrigerait cela.


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> Que se passerait-il si je faisais l‘installation de W10 sur le SSD ?


Tu vas plus vite que la musique, mais par défaut tu ne peux pas choisir la barrette SSD ou le disque dur à plateaux, c'est impossible et Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas à la base que le disque dur interne soit partitionné, ni même la présence de tout support USB, sauf s'il propose le téléchargement et la création d'un support d'installation de Windows, ce qui semble être ton cas.

On ne sait jamais, mais un peu de lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...en utilisant un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt qui laisserait intact ton iMac. Mais ça ne t'évitera pas de devoir remettre en étant la structure de ton disque dur intrerne.


----------



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

Tu veux dire que Bootcamp nous propose de faire quelque chose qu'il n'aime pas ? c'est original 
Depuis l'acquisition de mon Imac, je n'ai pas été curieux comme sur les PC. Le fait de sa stabilité par rapport à un PC sous windows. La seule grosse merde que j'ai dessus, vient de Microsoft ... au bout de 6 ans.
Donc j'aimerai bien comprendre comment s'organise le fonctionnement des disques et fusion drive sur mon Imac. L'OS ou les OS s'installe(nt) sur le SSD ou ou le HDD  ?

Quant à ton post , Oui j'ai regardé. Les disques SSD USB type C sont abordables, cela se démocratise vite.
Quel intérêt de mettre sur un support externe ? est-ce aussi rapide ? Une MAJ ( Apple ou Microsoft ) ne risque-t-elle pas de tout flinguer, sur le disque externe  ?  
J'installe Windows, car je joue et les drivers Nvidia sont plus performant sous Microsoft que sous MacOS.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir *M@CLAW*

Est-ce que tu souhaites supprimer l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive ?


----------



## M@CLAW (11 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *M@CLAW*
> 
> Est-ce que tu souhaites supprimer l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive ?


je souhaiterai remettre mon Imac à l'endroit. Je souhaite toujours avoir Windows 10, à voir si sur un SSD externe cela réponde à mon usage.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Mai 2020)

Et donc : qu'advient-il de l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> Donc j'aimerai bien comprendre comment s'organise le fonctionnement des disques et fusion drive sur mon Imac. L'OS ou les OS s'installe(nt) sur le SSD ou ou le HDD ?


Dans tous les Mac avec l'option FusionDrive, macOS s'installera obligatoirement dans la barrette SSD, jamais dans le disque dur à plateaux. Les logiciels qui seront installés par la suite ainsi que tes données personnelles seront inscrites à la suite jusqu'à la capacité totale de la barrette SSD, ensuite ça s'inscrira dans le disque dur à plateaux.

A aucun moment, un utilisateur ne peut intervenir pour choisir quoi enregistrer dans la barrette SSD ou dans le disque dur à plateaux. C'est macOS le chef d'orchestre, car lorsqu'il estime qu'une application dans la barrette SD, ou données, n'est ou ne sont pas souvent utilisés, il en fera automatiquement le déplacement dans le disque à plateaux au profit d'un autre logiciel ou données. Une partition Windows ne sera jamais créée dans la barrette SSD.


M@CLAW a dit:


> Quel intérêt de mettre sur un support externe ? est-ce aussi rapide ?


L'intérêt de ne pas monopoliser la capacité du disque dur interne, en cas d'erreur de ne pas corrompre EFI Boot qui gère le démarrage de la partition macOS et celle de Windows, de ne pas perdre de données en cas de couac sur une des deux partitions. La plus grande rapidité sera obtenue avec un disque dur Thunderbolt, mais en USB 3.0 il faut vraiment prendre un chronomètre pour constater de réelles différences.


M@CLAW a dit:


> Une MAJ ( Apple ou Microsoft ) ne risque-t-elle pas de tout flinguer, sur le disque externe ?


Non et c'est pourtant simple à comprendre, que ce soit macOS ou Windows, si mise à jour il y a lieu de faire, comment se pourrait-il que l'un ou l'autre puisse corrompre la partition de l'autre étant donné qu'is sont complètement séparés physiquement puisque chacun est installé dans un disque dur dédié ? Sans logiciel tiers, par défaut ils ne se voient pas.


M@CLAW a dit:


> J'installe Windows, car je joue et les drivers Nvidia sont plus performant sous Microsoft que sous MacOS.


Vu la capacité de 4 Go de ta carte graphique, si tu veux jouer, alors je te conseillerais d'utiliser un boîtier USB Thunderbolt. Là au moins tu pourras exploiter à fond, le processeur, la carte graphique et la rapidité du port Thunderbolt sans jamais corrompre ta version de macOS.

Avec un FusionDrive, si la barrette SSD lâche ou si le disque dur à plateaux lâche, ce sera l'intégralité de leurs contenus qui partiront en fumée sans aucune possibilité de récupération. Alors si tu rajoutes une partition Windows, elle sera aussi perdue.


----------



## M@CLAW (12 Mai 2020)

1. je souhaite avoir Catalina et W10
2. Si Win10 est plus stable sur partition bootcamp, alors il ira sur partition bootcamp
3. en l'état actuel, j'imagine qu'il faut tout refaire


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> 3. en l'état actuel, j'imagine qu'il faut tout refaire


Pour le moment, il faut bien restructurer ton disque dur interne avant d'aller plus loin.


M@CLAW a dit:


> 1. je souhaite avoir Catalina et W10
> 2. Si Win10 est plus stable sur partition bootcamp, alors il ira sur partition bootcamp


Les deux ne posent aucun problème, mais ce nom de BOOTCAMP n'est que le nom générique qu'Assistant Boot Camp donnera à la partition temporaire en FAT32 qu'il créera depuis sa fenêtre d'installation et c'est tout. La stabilité sera au rendez-vous dans un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt, j'en veux pour preuve le fait que fan de 3D, je travaille avec 3DS Max, Cinema 4D sous Windows depuis un boîtier USB Thunderbolt et ce sont de gros consommateurs de processus pendant les rendus.

Eh oui, je prêche pour ma paroisse, car ça me désole de constater qu'en cas de problème grave dans un disque dur interne que beaucoup de membres n'ayant pas fait de sauvegarde peuvent perdre beaucoup de données, alors j'insiste.


----------



## M@CLAW (12 Mai 2020)

Merci Locke, j'y vois plus clair.
question qui a son importance, doit-on garder le SSD externe connecté en permanence ou peut-on l'enlever et le brancher uniquement quand on a besoin de windows ?

concernant l'Imac dans son état d'origine, quelle gueule devrait avoir  les deux disques dans l'utilitaire de disques ? devrait-on distinguer les deux ou est-ce normal de ne voir qu'un volume global Fusion Drive?


----------



## M@CLAW (12 Mai 2020)

Si on peut brancher et débrancher le disque externe comme on veut, cette solution me convient.
Dans ce cas, si mon Imac lachait ou si je le vendais pour en acheter un plus récent, est ce que windows fonctionnerait directement avec le nouveau ou faudrait-il refaire l'installation, vu que périphériques et drivers ne seront plus les mêmes   ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> question qui a son importance, doit-on garder le SSD externe connecté en permanence ou peut-on l'enlever et le brancher uniquement quand on a besoin de windows ?


C'est bien ce que je fais et c'est un gros avantage. Attention, il faut quand même faire un démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt* pour démarrer sous Windows. Il ne faut pas confondre avec une machine virtuelle que l'on peut lancer/éteindre à volonté.


M@CLAW a dit:


> concernant l'Imac dans son état d'origine, quelle gueule devrait avoir les deux disques dans l'utilitaire de disques ? devrait-on distinguer les deux ou est-ce norma que de voir qu'un volume global Fusion Drive?


Par défaut, on ne doit sous Utilitaire de disque ne voir qu'un seul disque ce qui n'est pas le cas via le Terminal qui va détailler tout ce qui est connecté en lecteurs physiques ou virtuels.


M@CLAW a dit:


> Si on peut brancher et débrancher le disque externe comme on veut, cette solution me convient.
> Dans ce cas, si mon Imac lachait ou si je le vendais pour en acheter un plus récent, est ce que windows fonctionnerait directement avec le nouveau ou faudrait-il refaire l'installation, vu que périphériques et drivers ne seront plus les mêmes ?


Je te confirme que tu peux utiliser un disque USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt contenant ta version de Windows depuis un autre Mac. D'ailleurs, je me suis amusé à faire une installation depuis mon iMac 2015, puis d'en faire la connexion sur mon MBP 2010 et inversement, a chaque fois le disque USB ou Thunderbolt ont été reconnus. Eh oui, la seule chose qui changera ce sera bien certains pilotes, mais par défaut Windows Update se débrouille très bien.


----------



## M@CLAW (12 Mai 2020)

Je pense que c'est la solution qu'il me faut; remise en état d'origine de l'Imac et installation de Win 10 sur SSD externe.
Me reste plus qu'à acheter le câble connecteur thunderbolt 2 male et connecteur usb 3 Type C male


----------



## M@CLAW (12 Mai 2020)

Puis je anticiper l'install sur un disque externe ou dois je attendre les consignes pour la remise en état des partitions pour lancer l'installation.
Sachant que mon Imac date de fin 2013, il a 4 ports USB 3 Type A, un peu lège pour faire fonctionner un OS sur disque externe  et deux ports Thunderbold 2. Finalement pas possible de connecter un disque externe USB 3 type C vers un port Thunderbolt 2, le disque doit avoir la connectique Thunderbolt 2 d'origine, d'où le prix .... effectivement.


----------



## M@CLAW (12 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et donc : qu'advient-il de l'actuelle partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


si aucune utilité en l'état, il dégage.


----------



## M@CLAW (13 Mai 2020)

An attendant que Macmaniac me donne les consignes pour remettre mon Imac en état, Locke je peux faire l'installation de windows sur un SSD que j'ai, depuis mon Macbook Pro de 2017. Le disque fonctionnera avec l'Imac, après ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
Note : d'un démarrage à un autre => les index d'appareils des *2* disques internes peuvent permuter (ce sont des variables > tenant compte du rang temporel lors de la connexion des disques au Système du Mac au démarrage).


----------



## M@CLAW (13 Mai 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         377.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                622.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  14.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```


qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* de queue de HDD > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* collectif du Fusion Drive (et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD qui était la donneuse d'espace au départ) > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande (s'il y avait un blocage à un point donné => que je voie où).


----------



## M@CLAW (13 Mai 2020)

```
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 622 118 215 680 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 377 876 914 176 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  14.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Tout a bien fonctionné. Tu es paré pour relancer l'Assistant de migration en vue d'une installation de Windows (c'est *Locke* qui est en charge à ce sujet).


----------



## M@CLAW (13 Mai 2020)

Ok merci, donc là , disques et partitions ont repris leurs places et fonctions respectives ?
Quant à WIN10, oui à voir avec Locke, si en SSD externe et port USB 3 Type A cela fonctionnera. 
J'ai beau chercher des disques SSD avec connection Thunderbold 2, c'est rare et cher. 
Si ça marche, cool, sinon , je suis entrain de réfléchir à changer d'Imac.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Mai 2020)

Oui : configuration remise à son dispositif de départ.


----------



## M@CLAW (13 Mai 2020)

Si Win10 sur SSD externe pas possible sur mon Imac, et que je réinstalle Win dessus en attendant une autre solution (un nouvel imac par exemple)  il  faut que j'utilise Time machine avant, afin de ne pas reproduire la même erreur

En attendant je vais tenter l'installation de Win 10 sur un SSD depis mon Macbook Pro. Pour l'utiliser sur l'Imac, je dois l'éteindre, brancher le disque. Je redémarre en appuyant sur Alt ( option) et je devrais avoir Macintosh HD et Win10


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

Désolé Macomaniac, mais ma curiosité me pique etje souhaiterai comprendre ce qui a créé le problème. En toute logique, il y aurait dû y avoir une partition en ExFat, à formater lorsque l'installation de windows avait la main. Cette partition BOOTCAMP n'était pas visible, pour quoi et pourquoi pour une taille demandée de 500Go elle indiquait 622Go ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Mai 2020)

Comment avais-tu créé la partition *BOOTCAMP* ? - avec l'Assistant BootCamp ?


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> Désolé Macomaniac, mais ma curiosité me pique etje souhaiterai comprendre ce qui a créé le problème. En toute logique, il y aurait dû y avoir une partition en ExFat, à formater lorsque l'installation de windows avait la main. Cette partition BOOTCAMP n'était pas visible, pour quoi et pourquoi pour une taille demandée de 500Go elle indiquait 622Go ?


Non, pas du tout, Assistant Boot Camp prépare toujours une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Durant l'installation, il faudra obligatoirement sélectionner cette partition temporaire ayant toujours pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules pour en faire le formatage en NTFS et l'installation se poursuit.


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Comment avais-tu créé la partition *BOOTCAMP* ? - avec l'Assistant BootCamp ?


oui


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, pas du tout, Assistant Boot Camp prépare toujours une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Durant l'installation, il faudra obligatoirement sélectionner cette partition temporaire ayant toujours pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules pour en faire le formatage en NTFS et l'installation se poursuit.


c'est ce que j'ai fait mais n'ai pas eu comme résultat.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> c'est ce que j'ai fait mais n'ai pas eu comme résultat.


Si la réservation avait été faite, mais qu'Assistant Boot Camp mentionnait qu'il ne pouvait pas continuer, par défaut la partition reste en FAT32. S'il y a un avortement durant l'installation de Windows, la partition sera bien en NTFS, mais en aucun cas il n'y aura augmentation de la taille de la réservation de base. Je n'ai jamais vu ça depuis que je fais des installations de Windows. Avec Assistant Boot Camp, le formatage en NTFS ne pourra jamais se faire sans être passé par l'installateur de Windows.


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

J'ai pourtant suivi la procédure. C'est ce que je m'explique pas, pourquoi cette partition BOOTCAMP n'est pas visible au moment du choix de la partition sur laquelle windows doit s'installer, ni l'augmentation de la taille de cette partition. J'imagine que le surplus viens du disque SSD de 128 Go .... mais pourquoi ???


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> J'ai pourtant suivi la procédure. C'est ce que je m'explique pas, pourquoi cette partition BOOTCAMP n'est pas visible au moment du choix de la partition sur laquelle windows doit s'installer, ni l'augmentation de la taille de cette partition. J'imagine que le surplus viens du disque SSD de 128 Go .... mais pourquoi ???


Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais je constate que tous ceux qui ont un FusionDrive peuvent rencontrer un problème, pas forcément similaire, mais un problème. N'ayant pas de Mac avec Fusion Drive, je ne peux pas en dire plus, ni même m'amuser à chercher d'où pourrait provenir un tel problème.


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

Ce qui me perturbe, c'est de ne pas voir le SSD de 128 Go.
En tout état de cause, je suis passé à autre chose, je finalise l'installation de Windows 10 sur un SSD. 
Mais j'aurai voulu comprendre.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> Ce qui me perturbe, c'est de ne pas voir le SSD de 128 Go.
> En tout état de cause, je suis passé à autre chose, je finalise l'installation de Windows 10 sur un SSD.
> Mais j'aurai voulu comprendre.


Avec Utilitaire de disque tu ne verras ni la barrette SSD, ni le disque dur à plateaux, uniquement que la fusion des deux disques. Si c'était le cas, ce serait un vrai binz pour faire correctement un formatage. Avec le Terminal, c'est la seule possibilité de voir tout ce qui est connecté physiquement ou créé virtuellement.


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

J'ai installé WIN sur un SSD depuis l'Imac. En redémarrant, en appuyant sur la touche Alt, il ne me propose  Macintosh HD ou EFI BOOT. EFI BOOT aurait pu s'appeler WIN10?
Sur mon Macbook Pro, le clavier et le track pad ne fonctionne pas. C'est balot s'il faut se trimbaler avec clavier et souris filaires.


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

Par contre sans connexion wifi c'est la merde. Windows n'est pas capable de trouver les composants de l'Imac, dans cette version SSD.
Pas de connexion internet autre qu'avec un câble. La version bootcamp est quand même plus efficace.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

M@CLAW a dit:


> EFI BOOT aurait pu s'appeler WIN10?


Je ne me rappelle pas pour le moment si on peut en faire la modification ?


M@CLAW a dit:


> Sur mon Macbook Pro, le clavier et le track pad ne fonctionne pas. C'est balot s'il faut se trimbaler avec clavier et souris filaires.


Si tu fais une installation depuis un Mac donné avec les pilotes/drivers pour ce Mac et que tu connectes le disque sur un autre Mac, il te faut télécharger et installer les pilotes/drivers propres à l'autre Mac. Je conseille bien une souris filaire qui est le strict minimum, mais je n'en ai jamais eu besoin, mes Magic mouse 1 ou 2 ont toujours été reconnus, même dans mon vieux bourricot de 2010.


M@CLAW a dit:


> Par contre sans connexion wifi c'est la merde. Windows n'est pas capable de trouver les composants de l'Imac, dans cette version SSD.
> Pas de connexion internet autre qu'avec un câble. La version bootcamp est quand même plus efficace.


Faux problème sur chaque Mac, lorsque tu lances Assistant Boot Camp, tu peux télécharger les pilotes/drivers hors installation, regarde en bas de cette réponse #2. Une installation sans aucune connexion Wi-Fi ou Ethernet ne pose aucun problème, hormis la taille de la résolution d'affichage. Donc une fois copiés les pilotes/drivers dans une clé USB et recopier dans la version de Windows, un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe et pas de souci. Je l'ai encore fait hier depuis mon iMac 2015, dans un vieux disque dur à plateaux de 320 Go en 7200 tr/mn sans aucune connexion internet.


----------



## M@CLAW (14 Mai 2020)

Ok, donc l.assistant boot camp charges les drivers des différents composants pour Windows . Donc autant faire la même opération sur les différents Mac histoire d’avoir tous les drivers, quelque le mac sur lequel on se connecte. Vais essayer 
mais je pense que la version boot camp va me manquer , Wait &  See.


----------



## M@CLAW (15 Mai 2020)

C'est bon, j'ai récupéré tous les drivers. En espérant que cela débloquera, aussi, le trackpad et le clavier du Macbook Pro.


----------



## M@CLAW (16 Mai 2020)

Merci Macomaniac et Locke pour le coup de main


----------



## PADAW4N (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer Mac OS Catalina sur mon Mac Pro 3,1. J'aimerais maintenant installer Windows 10 en dual pour faire tourner qq jeux (Diablo 3 - qui lagg de ouf avec une VM).

J'arrive à suivre toutes les étapes de l'assistant Boot Camp jusqu'à l'installation de Windows sur la partition Boot Camp. En effet, cette partition se volatilise quand l'ordi redémarre sur le CD d'installation Windows. J'ai essayé de débrancher tous les périphériques USB inutiles pour cette installation, de changer de schéma des DD externes et internes, mais à chaque fois je reste bloqué à cette même étape. Pourtant, la partition existe bien. Voir le output quand je mets la commande diskutil list dans le Terminal :


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS hd storage 3 to         3.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                *4.3 GB     disk1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Catalina                31.7 GB    disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *512.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         284.0 GB   disk3s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                227.9 GB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +284.0 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk3s2
   1:                APFS Volume X - Données             85.2 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                731.7 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk4s4
   5:                APFS Volume X                       11.4 GB    disk4s5
```

Voilà. QQun pour m'aider ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2021)

PADAW4N a dit:


> Je viens d'installer Mac OS Catalina sur mon Mac Pro 3,1. J'aimerais maintenant installer Windows 10 en dual pour faire tourner qq jeux (Diablo 3 - qui lagg de ouf avec une VM).


Diablo 3 tournait très bien chez moi sous El Capitan, MP 3,1…


----------



## PADAW4N (7 Février 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Diablo 3 tournait très bien chez moi sous El Capitan, MP 3,1…


Oui pour moi aussi. J’ai du faire la MAJ (hackintosh) sur high Sierra pour profiter de la synchro du cloud et avoir tous mes dossiers centralisés, mais à partir de là, ma carte graphique NVIDIA 660 gtx 2Go a commencé à bugger et plus possible de faire tourner Premiere, SPSS ou même D3 sans voir des lignes grises sur l’écran. Je me dis que quitte à changer ma carte graphique, autant essayer de recycler ma belle machine en installant Windows


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2021)

PADAW4N a dit:


> Je me dis que quitte à changer ma carte graphique, autant essayer de recycler ma belle machine en installant Windows


OK, alors je laisse maintenant la main à ceux qui maitrisent Windows


----------



## PADAW4N (8 Février 2021)

PADAW4N a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Mac OS Catalina sur mon Mac Pro 3,1. J'aimerais maintenant installer Windows 10 en dual pour faire tourner qq jeux (Diablo 3 - qui lagg de ouf avec une VM).
> 
> ...


@Locke @macomaniac Bonjour, j’ai cru comprendre que vous étiez calé sur le sujet. Avez-vous une idée à tout hasard ? 
j’ai un Mac Pro début 2008, Mac OS catalina 10.15.7, intel Xeon 2,8Mhz duo quad core, 32 Go ram, et deux carte graphique (la native nvidia gt 8800 de 512Mo et nvidia gtx 660 de 2Go).


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2021)

Alors avec un Mac Pro, le contexte est différent, car bien souvent c'est un problème de Table GUID qui coince, mais @macomaniac sera plus à même de répondre.


----------

